# Breezes-Punta Cana Dominican Republic



## Dani (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi,

  Has anyone been to this resort?  When I first looked at the reviews on trip-advisor the reviews were mostly good with a few bad ones.  However, in the last month, some really bad ones have come in.  I'm starting to re-think my plans.  Any assistance that you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## nrosetojr (Mar 4, 2006)

Danielle,

If you're not familiar with it, try http://www.debbiesdominicantravel.com/, it's listed under SuperClubs Breezes under the sites Review Index Category (upper left corner of homepage).  While most of the reviews are from non-timeshare portions of the resorts reviewed, it is one of the best, most detailed review sites I've come across, and the number of reviews allows you to get a good "feel", for the actual experience of most travelers (by eliminating the outlier reviews).  Debbie also has a "sister" site for the rest of the Caribbean, http://www.debbiescaribbeanresortreviews.com/, but the Dominican Republic one is just dedicated to that Island.

Regards,
Nick Roseto


----------



## Dani (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Nick...I will check out these sites.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Another useful Dominican Republic Website*

Dani,

Also check out http://www.dr1.com/

click on the Travel Tab towards the top of the homepage.

Lots of useful Dominican Republic Info on this site.


Richard


----------



## Dani (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you Richard.


----------

